# Pero / empero



## tigger_uhuhu

Hola... 
Ayer me cuestionaron sobre la diferencia de usar "pero" y "empero".
Confieso que sé cuando usar una u otra palabra mientras escribo, no supe explicar el por qué. 
¿Alguien tiene alguna idea al respecto? 
Gracias, como siempre...
Tggr


----------



## alc112

POr empezar
¿De dónde salió empero?
La primera vez que escuho (leo, más bién) esa palabra

El DRAE lleva a la definición número 3 de "pero":
pero3

*pero *[pero]
_conj. advers._ 


*1. *U. para contraponer a un concepto otro diverso o ampliativo del anterior._ El dinero hace ricos a los hombres, pero no dichosos.__ Le injurié con efecto, pero él primero me había injuriado a mí._ *2. *U. a principio de cláusula sin referirse a otra anterior, para dar énfasis o fuerza de expresión a lo que se dice._ Pero ¿dónde vas a meter tantos libros?__ Pero ¡qué hermosa noche!_ *3. *_desus._ sino (ǁ para contraponer a un concepto negativo otro positivo).desus. *4. *_m.__ coloq._ Defecto u objeción._ Este cuadro no tiene pero.__ Es tan poco amigo de hacer favores, que nunca deja de poner algún pero a todo lo que se le pide._ ~ que muy._ expr._ U. ante adjetivos y adverbios para darles mayor relieve.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

No se de dónde salió, pero agrego:

*empero *


conj. ad. Pero, sin embargo.
Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe S.A., Madrid
Saludos.


----------



## diegodbs

Tiene razón Tigger. Lo que pasa es que, al menos en España, la palabra "empero" hace ya tiempo que está en desuso en la lengua hablada y, me atrevería a decir, que en la literatura actual también.
Si alguien me preguntara por su significado y su uso, le diría que es prácticamente igual que "pero", y le recomendaría que no la utilizara porque sonaría, quizás, un poco arcaizante.


----------



## panjabigator

Me surgió la curiosidad sobre esta palabra pero no quise abrir un nuevo hilo porque ya lo tenemos.  Ojalá que mi cuestión os resurja vuestra interés



> le recomendaría que no la utilizara porque sonaría, quizás, un poco arcaizante.



Me pregunto si se debe evitar de usarlo cuando se escribe.  Lo encontré escrito en este hilo y quiero saber que sabor trae en lugar de usar simplemente "pero."


----------



## Rayines

Es que no es exactamente lo mismo que usar "pero"; significa, como ya han dicho, "sin embargo". Le da verdaderamente -tal como está usado en el hilo que señalas- un sabor refinado .


----------



## panjabigator

Gracias Rayines!


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Efectivamente, al parecer esrá en vías de extinción.

http://www.reservadepalabras.org/apadrina-listar.php?palabra=empero


----------



## Kangy

Sí, es muy inusual.
Yo la única vez que la vi fue leyendo unas cosas de Borges en la escuela.


----------



## mirx

Sí que lo he visto en infinidad de documentos, sobre todo novelas, *empero*, nunca he oído a nadie utilizarlo en la lengua hablada.


----------



## Ube

Hola:
Así es, no se lo he oído a nadie aunque sí lo he leído; tampoco le he oído a nadie ese dichoso "versus" y espero que no se imponga ese error.
Saludos.


----------



## panjabigator

Pero versus sí es una palabra que se usa cuando hacemos comparaciones.  No puedo especular sobre la frecuencia pero me imagino que se la usa en estas situaciones.  

Bueno, yo hablo de inglés...no sé de español aquí.


----------



## Ube

Hola:
versus/versus:
 
(falso amigo) Ni en español, ni en francés, ni en el propio latín tiene versus la acepción que se le da en inglés, sino que más bien quiere decir hacia, en dirección a. En español se puede reemplazar, según el caso, por contra, frente a, en comparación con, en función de, o por un simple guión: "Partido Argentina-Brasil".

Los editores del boletín "Glosas" incluyen una nota en la que nos informan de que "algunos de estos falsos amigos han sido tomados de los artículos "Palabras de traducción engañosa en el inglés médico", de F.A. Navarro y F. Hernández, publicados en Medicina Clínica, Barcelona.

A este artículo de la Fundéu yo añado que también se usa una simple "o": "Pero o empero"
Saludos.


----------



## panjabigator

Gracias por esta revelación Ube!
Un saludo
PG


----------



## raulaquiles

Pues seguramente en _España_ hay muchas palabras caídas en desuso, pero en América Latina aun se escriben, aun se oyen, y por tal motivo aun viven, tales como:
-Empero 
-dizque
-su merced, etc.
Alguna vez leí que si algo se habla,esta aceptado y *debe de*
estar aceptado.
La primera vez que escuché "empero" fue cuando un profesor de comunicación lo mentó en clase,y más vivo aún, lo acabo de leer hoy 31 de marzo del 2009,en un _artículo_ del msn: García Márquez no volvería a escribir...
<<Empero, Martin indicó que la pregunta es "saber si decide que aquellos textos  son dignos de ser publicados bajo el nombre insigne de Gabriel García Márquez",  señaló el periódico.>>

Saludos


----------



## Lexinauta

raulaquiles said:


> Pues seguramente en España hay muchas palabras caídas en desuso, pero en América Latina aún se escriben, aún se oyen, y por tal motivo aún viven, tales como:
> -Empero
> -dizque
> -su merced, etc.
> Alguna vez leí que si algo se habla, está aceptado y *debe de *estar aceptado.


 
Raúl, con lo que no estoy de acuerdo, es con que 'debe de estar aceptado'.
El uso de la preposición 'de' le da a tu frase el sentido opuesto al que pretendés. Para indicar la obligatoriedad/necesidad se _debe_ usar el verbo sin la preposición. 

*deber.* (Del lat. _debēre_).
*6.* tr. U. como auxiliar en las perífrasis, en las que añade una nota de inseguridad o probabilidad al verbo principal. _Debe DE hacer frío. Debieron DE salir a pelear._


----------



## raulaquiles

disculpa ahora estoy en otra, 
pero si lo dices, asi debe ser o debera de ser, 
seguramente es uno de mis lapsus memoris, que los convierto en lapsus lenguis en ocasiones, y en este caso fue un lapsus calami
gracias
saludos


----------



## raulaquiles

pues _sí!!!!!!!
__tú__ tienes razón 
aquí debería haber zumbidos como en el msn, para que me abofetees por garrafal error
o peor aun que me quiten niveles, por haber escrito aquello
jjajaa
gracias

_


----------



## ana.natalucci

Volviendo al tema de la palabra Empero, hasta ahora dijeron que su significado es una acepción de pero. Ahora se usa en el mismo sentido? Mi pregunta es porque suelo usarlo en una tesis doctoral y querría hacerlo con precisión. 
Gracias
Ana


----------



## ManPaisa

ana.natalucci said:


> Volviendo al tema de la palabra Empero, hasta ahora dijeron que su significado es una acepción de pero. Ahora se usa en el mismo sentido? Mi pregunta es porque suelo usarlo en una tesis doctoral y querría hacerlo con precisión.
> Gracias
> Ana



_Empero _no equivale siempre a pero;  más bien a _sin embargo._

Para mí es de un registro formal, no un término cotidiano.


----------



## pelodegato

yo me encontré aquí tras leer algo en la nación (de costa rica)  

Rodrigo Vargas, presidente de la Federación de Beisbol .... de esta que en los años 50 Eugenio Bars logró un juego  perfecto, *empero* los detalles de este no se lograron corroborar.

así que para mí, el ´´empero´´ parece más al ´´pues´´ en cuanto a su uso para elaborar algo ya dicho, pero en sentido de contrarlo en vez de apoyarlo .   ´´pero´´ quizás se usa más porque simplemente contrarresta lo dicho.

ejm. :: yo quiero irme de la ciudad pues toda esta gente me queda sofocante
       :: el es muy inteligente pero a veces se porta como tonto


entonces, hay un matiz allí con ´´empero´´ y ´´sin embargo´´, una elegancia.  aunque sea que se favorece usar el segundo


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Empero* tiene un pequeño problema al que nadie ha aludido: ¿de dónde viene ese *em-* con que comienza la palabra? No creo que sea el conocido _in_ latino, que no parece muy apropiado en sentido adversativo-restrictivo (esta combinación, pero preposicional, ya formó en español _en pro_). 
Entonces creo que habrá que referirse al pronombre referencial *en/em* medieval, procedente de _inde_. El portugués y el gallego tienen un adverbio del mismo tipo y significado, y con los mismos componentes pero en otro orden (_porén/porém_ < _pro inde_).
Yo creo que se puede postular para *empero* un _in(de) pro_ en latín vulgar. De ahí su significación de _no obstante, sin embargo_ < "_esto pero_"


----------



## raulaquiles

Yo pienso que es un "sin embargo", mis profesores lo solían usar cuando daban sus clases, y más me tira a un SIN EMBARGO; pero a mi me parece rebuscado y desagradable foneticamente, esa es mi humilde opinión.
saludos a todos... 
gracias por esa catedra XiaoRoel, a ver si nos profundizas más en aquello, que me quedé :S


----------



## Manimor

Saludos. 

No entro mucho en Internet y todo lo hacéis muy bien –gracias- pero me atrevo con esto para que no quede así. Diferencias y matices. 

“Empero” enfatiza. 

Puede ser final de oración: “Pusieron todo lo que en sus manos había, llegaron tarde empero”. Lo que muestra su carácter adverbial. 

Por ello, hay conjunciones adversativas -como “pero”- difíciles a principio de oración; “empero”, sin embargo, es distinto. 

Seguid así, un abrazo. 

P. D. Personalmente lo veo muy claro: el mundo adverbial es directo y descriptivo. En pero; en lo que es pero. En todo caso, esto es intuición mía y hoy estoy sin dormir.


----------



## ana.natalucci

No terminé de entender si te parece bien el uso de empero como sinónimo de pero al inicio de la oración. 
Saludos

Ana


----------



## XiaoRoel

No son sinónimos, ya que *pero* no tiene función fórica que sí tiene *empero* (= pero _*esto*_, a pesar de _*esto*_). La sílaba *em*- de _empero_ es un antiguo pronombre fórico del tipo del _en_ francés o del _ci_ italiano, que se refiere a la frase anterior entera, además de introducir la adversativa. *Pero* sólo introduce la adversativa.


----------



## Manimor

ana.natalucci said:


> No terminé de entender si te parece bien el uso de empero como sinónimo de pero al inicio de la oración.
> Saludos
> 
> Ana


Solo es mi opinión: 

Al principio de frase, me parecer mejor que el uso de “pero”. Si no recuerdo mal –y hoy es más que probable- pudieras necesitar separarlo con comas, como “sin embargo”, especialmente si quieres enfatizar. Podría ser debido a lo que refiere XiaoRoel. Sea “em” o sea “en” lo que hubo antes de esa “p”, no creo que cambie mucho la explicación de su significado. 

“Empero, temo el enlace y temo el desenlace. “ 

Asimismo, podrías usarlo en lugar de “pero”, empero es palabra en desuso y arcaizante. En tal caso no necesita el inciso. Usualmente, no hay motivo para no usar el simple “pero” en su acepción. 

Un abrazo,


----------



## ana.natalucci

Gracias, ahora me quedó más claro lo que decías en el primer comentario. 
Saludos


----------



## raulaquiles

HOLA,  a todos
Completamente de acuerdo, en desuso, y quién lo usa puede pecar de arcaico, jejeje, pero, me parece bella y certera la explicación de MANIMOR, pues es  algunas zonas geográficas de América se usa el pero al final de frase, lo cual al receptor suena asonante, pues, siempre se espera un PERO, una pausa, y una continuación a la frase. Es como decir... No sé que hacer, pero.   Y, uno, acostumbrado a un PERO y una continuación, se pregunta pero ¿¿¿qué???   y quien habla así responde, no sé... pero. jejeje.     Así es nuestro Castellano, pero.

Saludos


----------



## FG.Vzla

diegodbs said:


> Tiene razón Tigger. Lo que pasa es que, al menos en España, la palabra "empero" hace ya tiempo que está en desuso en la lengua hablada y, me atrevería a decir, que en la literatura actual también.
> Si alguien me preguntara por su significado y su uso, le diría que es prácticamente igual que "pero", y le recomendaría que no la utilizara porque sonaría, quizás, un poco arcaizante.


 
Amigos, también lo he leído en novelas, y he llegado a pensar que se trata de una palabra para darle un sabor optimista o alegre a la frase; ejm.:

(PERO) Fui a comprar naranjas PERO no había
(EMPERO) Hoy no puedo ir, EMPERO mañana si

Otro Ejemplo: "Asturias era el corazón rojo de España. El recuerdo de la rebelión de 1934 hacía dar por pérdida la provincia para el Alzamiento de 1936. *Empero*, el coronel Antonio Aranda con inteligencia y valor se apoderó de Oviedo. Fue una dura derrota para el gobierno del Frente Popular"


----------



## salmonia

ana.natalucci said:


> Volviendo al tema de la palabra Empero, hasta ahora dijeron que su significado es una acepción de pero. Ahora se usa en el mismo sentido*?* Mi pregunta es porque suelo usarlo en una tesis doctoral y querría hacerlo con precisión.
> Gracias
> Ana



Sé que me voy a salir del tema del hilo, pero llevo mucho tiempo observando sin intervenir y por ello me lo permito.

En primer lugar, los que escribimos en este foro deberíamos usar los dos signos de interrogación. Veo que con frecuencia se olvida que hablamos en español/castellano y en este caso es obligatorio su uso; hablamos de universos y olvidamos con frecuencia lo más elemental.

En segundo lugar muchas de las palabras que van cayendo en desuso lo son por falta de esfuerzo en la utilización del idioma y el olvido de que una corrección en la escritura requiere esfuerzo y conocimientos. Un libro, un artículo de calidad, no sale a la primera. Buscar sinónimos, conocer las reglas de la ortografía etc. es imprescindible. El que sabe hablar no tiene porqué saber escribir. 
Tambien hay una falta de base cultural y de control de calidad que se comienza a apreciar en los medios de comunicación, los mensajes tipo SMS y "WhatsApps" que están -en aras de un menor esfuerzo y una mayor despreocupación- destrozando el idioma. 
Los errores gramaticales y ortográficos no dejan de ser una falta de cuidado cuando no de base cultural. (No va por tí Ana que seguramente es un descuido) y la utilización adecuada de palabras en desuso creo que es sinónimo de cultura, no de ignorancia ni de estar _demodé_. 
La riqueza está en la variedad y ésta hay que buscarla con esfuerzo y aplicarla con conocimiento. 
Esto repito a mis alumnos universitarios nacionales y extranjeros en mis clases de español y eso constato e intento aplicar, cuando escribo mis libros y mis artículos.
Gracias
J.Carlos


----------



## Manimor

salmonia said:


> Sé que me voy a salir del tema del hilo, pero llevo mucho tiempo observando sin intervenir y por ello me lo permito.
> 
> En primer lugar, los que escribimos en este foro deberíamos usar los dos signos de interrogación. Veo que con frecuencia se olvida que hablamos en español/castellano y en este caso es obligatorio su uso; hablamos de universos y olvidamos con frecuencia lo más elemental.
> 
> En segundo lugar muchas de las palabras que van cayendo en desuso lo son por falta de esfuerzo en la utilización del idioma y el olvido de que una corrección en la escritura requiere esfuerzo y conocimientos. Un libro, un artículo de calidad, no sale a la primera. Buscar sinónimos, conocer las reglas de la ortografía etc. es imprescindible. El que sabe hablar no tiene porqué saber escribir.
> Tambien hay una falta de base cultural y de control de calidad que se comienza a apreciar en los medios de comunicación, los mensajes tipo SMS y "WhatsApps" que están -en aras de un menor esfuerzo y una mayor despreocupación- destrozando el idioma.
> Los errores gramaticales y ortográficos no dejan de ser una falta de cuidado cuando no de base cultural. (No va por tí Ana que seguramente es un descuido) y la utilización adecuada de palabras en desuso creo que es sinónimo de cultura, no de ignorancia ni de estar _demodé_.
> La riqueza está en la variedad y ésta hay que buscarla con esfuerzo y aplicarla con conocimiento.
> Esto repito a mis alumnos universitarios nacionales y extranjeros en mis clases de español y eso constato e intento aplicar, cuando escribo mis libros y mis artículos.
> Gracias
> J.Carlos


No es el caso, pero hay excepciones válidas con los signos de apertura de interrogación y exclamación. También se pueden mezclar, dependiendo de la intención, siguiendo la entonación de la frase que se quiere escribir. Por ejemplo "¿Y no os dio vergüenza alguna!" Aunque, si no genera ninguna duda recomiendan usar los dos en apertura y cierre: "¡Ole! ¡¿Podría haber algo más grande?!"


----------



## hanks864

alc112 said:


> POr empezar
> ¿De dónde salió empero?
> La primera vez que escuho (leo, más bién) esa palabra



Yo difiero con la mayoría de comentarios aquí, la palabra *empero *es bastante abundante en la literatura española, en especial la de antes de los 80. En la escuela recuerdo muy bien haber sido enseñado ejemplos particulares de su uso con respecto a *pero*, lastimosamente no tengo tal manejo del lenguaje como para elaborar, debo anotar que la palabra ha caído en desuso.


----------

